# Northamptonshire To Promote Vaping



## Timwis (27/2/20)

Northamptonshire, UK To Promote Vaping | Smokers will have the option to choose a free e-cigarette starter kit and a supply of e- liquid (up to 16 bottles) when they take part in the 12 week stop smoking program.

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...02-25_northamptonshire-to-promote-vaping.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------

